# What will happen if i /format system in CWM?



## SlotMachine (Nov 20, 2011)

im thinking this might be a fix to my nfc problem but im afraid to format /system since the sdcard and all is onboard. If i format system can I wipe and install roms like always or will i need to reinstall CWM after formatting?


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

If you format it from the CWM recovery it will do the same thing a lot of the ROM install scripts do - format the /system partition. If you format the /system please remember to flash a ROM right after or when you boot nothing will happen since there is no OS there.

Good luck.


----------



## SlotMachine (Nov 20, 2011)

ok just to be clear (im a cover your own-a$$ kinda person, sorry)

If I :
1 - wipe /system
2 - wipe data/cache
3- flash cm 9
4 - flash gapps
5- reboot

everything will work? Again apologies for double asking


----------



## jasonpantuliano (Jul 25, 2011)

I make it a habit to always format the system and data before every rom install. I doubt it will fix ur nfc problem though

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SlotMachine (Nov 20, 2011)

im trying to figure out if its nfc or googlewallet. But it does nothing when placed on paypass readers where it used to work at. NFC is turned on and says its on but it just doesn't do anything when put on the reader.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes that is the correct process. Some roms even say to format system before flashing it. (like DroidTheory's roms) It's just an extra step to make sure everything is clean and ready to go.


----------



## SlotMachine (Nov 20, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> Yes that is the correct process. Some roms even say to format system before flashing it. (like DroidTheory's roms) It's just an extra step to make sure everything is clean and ready to go.


Thanks Blackdobe and cubs, I appreciate it


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Also, you don't need to worry about bricking since boot.img stays intact. So you can always get to fastboot and odin mode.


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

you will format the /system partition. its like deleting the c:\windows directory on a pc. removes the os. make sure u install a rom or else there won't be anything to boot to. no real danger though.


----------

